# Michelle Hunziker: Sexieste Bikini-Beauty in Miami



## beachkini (28 Apr. 2012)

​
Schon seit Oktober letzten Jahres ist die TV-Beauty Michelle Hunziker (35) wieder in einer Beziehung. Der Glückliche heißt Tomaso Trussardi, Sohn des bereits verstorbenen Modedesigners Nicola Trussardi. Die zwei wurden von Paparazzi bereits turtelnd zusammen gesehen, sogar von Verlobung war schon die Rede, nachdem ein Bild mit verdächtigem Ring am Finger auftauchte. Momentan genießt Michelle mit Aurora (15), ihre Tochter aus erster Ehe mit Sänger Eros Ramazzotti (48), ein paar freie sonnige Tage in Miami Beach, Florida.

Und obwohl die ehemalige Wetten, dass..? Co-Moderatorin langsam aber sicher schon auf die 40 zugeht, hat sie den Körper einer 20-Jährigen. In einem goldenen Bikini genoss die blonde Schönheit einen heißen Tag am Strand. Und heiß ist Michelle definitiv auch! Kein Wunder, dass sie sich gut gelaunt und ganz selbstbewusst in der Sonne brutzeln lässt.

Und wenn Michelle ihren Sommerurlaub genießt, tummeln sich die Fotografen nur so um sie herum, um ihren sexy Body festzuhalten. Man erinnere sich nur an das Privatshooting mit Aurora vom Juli 2011 oder ihre heiße Bikini-Show unter der Stranddusche. Egal wo Michelle Hunziker auch auftaucht – ob im Bikini oder elegantem Abendkleid – sie ist stets DER Hingucker schlechthin.(promiflash.de)

Die Bilder dazu gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...tion-beach-miami-26-04-2012-x107-update2.html


----------



## Q (30 Apr. 2012)

danke für den Appetizer beachkini :thumbup:


----------



## chini72 (4 Mai 2012)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2012)

very hot


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr.


----------



## Erhard M. (12 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön, danke!:thumbup:


----------



## ximulate (22 Okt. 2012)

abgesehen vom tattoo ist sie top


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

besser gehts nicht


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

wow, sexy lady~


----------

